# not getting signal to subwoofer



## fullerj (Jul 22, 2015)

hello all i have question for you i have a yamaha rx-v1600 and my sub is a cerwin vega clsc-12s. now i am getting power from the plug in the light is red on the sub but i am not getting the signal from the receiver no hum or anything i am using just a thick yellow rca cord. Now i did have sound when i did a reset to the system and when i was pushing buttons lol getting to know the newish receiver i lost sound to it don't know when as i was not paying attention


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Assuming both the sub and receiver are in good working order - make sure the sub is turned on in the menu. Also swap the yellow cable for another one, to see if it’s bad.

Oh yes - welcome to the Forum!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## fullerj (Jul 22, 2015)

hello thank you for the welcome 
i have tried different cords and tried in the settings but nothing yet and yes everything is in working order


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Fortunately, there isn’t much to this. If:

* The receiver has the subwoofer output engaged
* The receiver’s subwoofer level is turned up
* The cable is good
* The subwoofer is turned on
* The subwoofer has its level turned up

it should work. If not, either the sub, receiver, or cable is bad.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Fortunately, there isn’t much to this. If:
> 
> * The receiver has the subwoofer output engaged
> * The receiver’s subwoofer level is turned up
> ...


* Confirm that bass management is engaged and/or there is a .1 (LFE) signal from the source.


----------



## fullerj (Jul 22, 2015)

i have not been able to find a spot that would say the sub is turned "on" but lfe is set to both and yes everything is in working order.now even tho the sub has it's own amp is there another way to hook it up without the "one" pre out sub if so where would i put it? I should also add that i do not have the yapo i think it is 
Thanks for all the help tho


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The receiver is probably best set for “subwoofer,” not both. The receiver’s “Sub out” jack is where you want it connected. However, you could hook it up to the left or right front RCA output for a test. If you do, set the speakers for “large” and the receiver for stereo, and play a song or movie passage with bass-heavy content.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## fullerj (Jul 22, 2015)

so i was wondering if you are familer with yamaha rx-v1600 cause i cannot see anywhere where i can change speaker setting from small to large or v versa?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

fullerj said:


> so i was wondering if you are familer with yamaha rx-v1600 cause i cannot see anywhere where i can change speaker setting from small to large or v versa?


See page 78 of your user's manual.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

fullerj said:


> so i was wondering if you are familer with yamaha rx-v1600 cause i cannot see anywhere where i can change speaker setting from small to large or v versa?


What Kal said. However, that has nothing to do with your subwoofer issue. Did you resolve that or is this a new issue?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## fullerj (Jul 22, 2015)

no i still am not able to get the subwoofer working so i was looking into some other things to see if i can get it figured out


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Try feeding the sub a separate signal, like from your phone or MP3 player, and play a bass-heavy track. If the sub makes no sound, then it’s dead.

Like we said before, this is pretty easy, there are only a few things it can be.

Cheers, 
Wayne


----------



## fullerj (Jul 22, 2015)

alright so it was late but i plugged my phone in with music and it worked so i know it's not the sub somewhere on the receiver end but atleast i know its not the sub lol


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Great news. :T You’ve already confirmed that you have the subwoofer output engaged in the receiver’s menu, but you haven’t confirmed that you have the receiver’s sub level turned up. If it is, then your receiver has to be the problem.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Also, 
In the receiver, what is the crossover setting between the mains and sub? If the crossover setting is very low (i.e. 30hz) not much audio will go to the sub (when not listening to an audio format with a .1 channel).
A crossover setting of 80hz would be good for testing stereo music.


----------



## fullerj (Jul 22, 2015)

ok i will give it a check here shortly it be nice if everything would work


----------



## fullerj (Jul 22, 2015)

so i have started looking into it...i'm in speaker set my lfe/bass out is set to swfr..priority to prns.....subwoofer phase..normal cross over.....freq 80hx in brackets says (thx) now when i turn the sub on and the volume was high there was a humming (never did that before) and then the light went red


----------

